# Chill a tank?



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there a way to chill the tank. At the moment we are having a mini heat wave around my area and the tank temperature is now about the same as my heated tank. Its at 26C is there any way to lower this (short of doing a water change every few hours)? The whole of the house is hot so its not just a case of moving rooms and the tank doesnt get any sun. The fish seem fine and dont seem to have a problem with it at all.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Should I be thinkin of air con or sumfin for the room?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it would probably help if you had a fan running in the room. You can also put ice in a bag, and let it sit in the top of the tank, ive heard people around here mention that.m ive also seen these fans that attach to the top of your tank to cool the water.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Ill have to get a fan or something then. What is the temperature that will start hurting the fish if it gets to that?

Thanks for the ice suggestions i will try that now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you have in the tank, goldies?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

yea only goldies in that tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They make aquarium chillers, though they can be expensive.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Probably better to try and find some cheap air con from somewhere so I can feel th ebenefit of the money aswell. Cheers.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Removing tank covers ans increasing the water flow could work for fist aid.


----------

